# I am clueless but....



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

All AKC-Recognized Breeds plus there will be ILP'd dogs entered.. This is a good event to go to, I have competed under all of these judges and they have some of the trickest courses..look out you may get hooked


----------

